#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: راهنمایی برای شبکه کردن 300 سیستم

## h.ghaznavi

سلام
میخوام 300 تا سیستم رو شبکه کنم. میخوام بدونم میشه به روش معمولی که آی پی مشخص می کنیم و یا ویندوز آی پی اتومات برامون میذاره و هوم گروپ می سازیم این کارو کرد؟ چه مشکلی پیش خواهد اومد؟
آیا سیستمهای خاصی لازمه؟

----------

*blacknaki*,*davodpor*,*mj_blue*,*pps2011*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## davodpor

عرض سلام وادب دوست عزيز منظور شبكه كردن رو كامل  بيان كنيد چه امكاناتي تحت شبكه ميخواهيد داشته باشيد تا راهنمايي  كاملتر باشه با تشكر

----------

*blacknaki*,*h.ghaznavi*,*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## h.ghaznavi

برای اشتراک اینترنت و اشتراک نرم افزار. مثلا همه ی کلاینتها بتونن با استفاده از یک نرم افزار (مثلا حسابداری) اطلاعات سرور و یا همدیگه رو ویرایش کنن

----------

*blacknaki*,*davodpor*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## davodpor

با سلام دوست عزيز فاصله سيستمها از همديگرچقدر هست.  بهترين راه استفاده از  سويچ است معمولا  براي اينكار از سويچ 48 پورتي استفاده كنيد به تعداد سيستمها  باز  مسير  فرق ميكند  مشخص كنيد  چه تعدادي  در يك منطقه هستند براي مسافتهاي دور از cat6استفاده شود. در ضمن نرم افزار حسابداري  بايد تحت شبكه باشد تا تغييرات اعمال شده توسط كاربران  انجام شود  اين منطقي نيست  كه همه بتونند  ويرايش كنند. براي استفاده از نت از برنامه هاي مختلفي وجود دارد از يك سرو ر معمولي ميشه استفاده كرد.منتظراطلاعات بيشتري از سوي شما هستم

----------

*blacknaki*,*h.ghaznavi*,*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*,*غفور*

----------


## h.ghaznavi

متشکرم. منطقه ی استقرار سیستم ها بزرگه و مسیر بیشتر از 100 متر هم احتمالا داریم. تعداد سیستم ها هم حدود 300 عدده. برای مثال عرض کردم نرم افزار حسابداری. برای استفاده از نت هم قرار نیست مثل کافی نت سیستم ها کنترل شوند. فقط باید دسترسی به اینترنت همه جا باشد.

آقای داوودپور شما کدوم شهر هستید؟

----------

*blacknaki*,*davodpor*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## h.ghaznavi

آیا برای اینکار نیاز به برنامه نویسی شبکه یا کار با ویندوز سرور و یا یه همچین چیزایی داریم؟ میخوام بدونم که خودمون میتونیم از پس اینکار بر بیایم یا نه

----------

*blacknaki*,*davodpor*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## davodpor

با سلام دوست عزيز نيازي به برنامه نويسي  با اين تعاريف  نداريد. در سيستم  سويچ سيسكو   برنامه  نويسي نياز داريد  شما كار ساده ميخواهيد انجام دهيد فقط يك سرور داشته  باشه  وبقيه كلاينت باشه كافيست . اگر خودتون سر رشته داشته باشيد بله مشكلي نيست  فقط دقيقا مشخص شود  امكاناتي كه ميخواهيد استفاده كنيد براي نت همه سيستم ها كار راحتي هست كافي GATE WAY  را در كلاينتها بزني وبراي هر سيستم يك ايپي در رنج شبكه باشد صرفنظر  از كلاس شبكه  سرور وكلاينتها بهتر است  در يك كلاس ايپي  داده شوند

----------

*blacknaki*,*h.ghaznavi*,*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## matin-mobile

اگر مسیر بیشتر از 100 متر داری بهتره از 2 جا اونم با فاصله  80 متر از هم سوییچ هاتو بزاری . که هم مشکل مصافت حل بشه هم اینکه تو کابل کشی صرفه جویی شه ، در مورد ای پی ها و اینا هم حتما حتما از DHCP استفاده کنید که مشکل نداشته باشید .

----------

*blacknaki*,*h.ghaznavi*

----------


## jahandariche

سلام
قطعاٌ نیاز به تعدادی سوییچ داری مثلاً 10 تا سوییچ 32 پورت که هر کدام را وسط 32 تا سیستم نزدیکتر به هم می گزاری

طراحی شبکه یه علم هستش و کار مهمی هستش 
اگه فقط هدف اشتراک اینترنت باشه یه سرور معمولی نیاز داری و همین سوییچ ها که گفتم
ولی اگه سیستم ها قرار باشه بینشون فایل (بخصوص از نوع هجیم ) رد و بدل بشه و یا دسترسی شون به هم کنترل بشه یا مثلاً یه تعداد خاصی شون بتونن از یه پرینتر استفاده کنن و تعدادی دیگه از یه پرینتر دیگه و از این حرف ها اون موقع است  که بسته به شرایط دقیقتون صحبت از سرورها و  روترها به میان میاد

----------

*blacknaki*,*h.ghaznavi*,*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## mj_blue

تا الان همش خوندم گفتم یک نظری هم بدم
چند نکته خواستم عرض کنم که صحبت دوستان را تکمیل کنه
1-برای سرور شما ترجیحا از میکروتیک استفاده کنید ( جوابش را پس داده ) کلا سرور مورد نیازتون دارای قدرت خوبی باشه از سرور ویندوز هم میتونید استفاده کنید یا سیسکو همشون هم سادن باور کنید
2-برای شبکه کردن بالای 255 سیستم شما باید در نظر داشته باشید که 2 راه حل دارید
اول اینکه از ایپی های کلاس B رنج استفاده کنید که قابلیت این را داره که سیستم های درون شبکه شما کاملا توسط یکدیگر دیده بشه ( برای کار های حسابداری - اشتراک گذاری فایل و یا پرینتر و ...)
یا اینکه برای هر اتر یک DHCP مجزا قرار بدید از نوع کلاس C برای انتقال فایل جدا گانه بین گروه سیستم ها
ترجیحا برای سرور از سرویس PPPOE استفاده کنید برای اینکه کاری به رنج آیپی نداره و قابل اتصال برای هر رنج درون شبکه میباشد.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اگر هم فاصله دور بود میتونید از تجهیزات رادیویی قدرتمند استفاده کنید
نظیر مولتی پوینت ها پارابولیک ها - و محصولات ubiquite
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
از سویچ و سرور هایی با کارت شبکه گیگابایت استفاده کنید ( به هیچ وجه 1/100 استفاده نکید)
همه چیز را مرتب دسته بندی کن و روی تک تک سیم ها برچسب بزن که مربوط به چه چیزی هست
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نکته کلیدی آخر = هیچ وقت از تعداد سیستم ها نترسید به راحتی شبکه میشن :راهنمایی برای شبکه کردن 300 سیستم:  گیر افتادی اینجا هواتو داریم

----------

*davodpor*,*h.ghaznavi*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## matin-mobile

البته این چیزی که ایشون گقتن اصلا نیازی به میکروتیک نداره . یه مودم ای دی اس ال خوب هم میتونه کار اینترنتشو راه بندازه . چون گفتن که همه اینترنت دار خواهند بود .  و خوب یه سرور فقط برای سیستم حسابداری میخوان که فکر میکنم از نوع ویندوزی خواهد بود .

----------

*davodpor*,*h.ghaznavi*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

دوست عزیز من سعی میکنم راجع به شبکه نظر ندم ولی مجبورم میکنید  :راهنمایی برای شبکه کردن 300 سیستم: 
چند تا سوال از شما بزرگوار دارم
1-مودم ADSL میتونی پیدا کنی که DHCP در رنج کلاس B بده و هنگ نکنه ؟
اگر بخواهی ویندوز سرور هم استفاده کنی حد اعقل CPU i5 نیاز داری برای این رنج دیتا
2- اگر من با IDM دانلود کنم کس دیگه ای میتونه درست استفاده کنه؟
3-فرض کن چند نفر را بخواهی قطع کنی یا سرعتشون را لیمیت کنید چکار میکنید؟ یا بخواهی اصلا دانلود محدود بزاری برای روزانه کار
4-رئیست اگر به دلیل امنیتی بخواهد به هیچ وجه یک سری سایت ها را نباید باز کنند چکار میکنی؟ یا از ***** نشه عبور کرد..؟
5-این تعداد سیستم حتما سرعتی بیش 5 مگ خواهد داشت - لیمیت این سرعت با چه روشی انجام خواهد؟
6-امنیت شبکه شما با چه روشی تامین میشه؟
و 1001 دلیل دیگه که در حوصله تاپیک نمیگنجد

----------

*davodpor*,*h.ghaznavi*,*pps2011*,*rzel55*,*sajjad-d*

----------

